# Brothers and Sisters Desperate housewives



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Does anyone know if and when the next series of these great programmes are coming up??

has anyone been watching mistresses?


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Desperate Housewives is supposed to be starting at the end of this month and I can't wait!!!! Sorry, but I'm not sure about brothers and sisters.

Tina xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm sure I read in this week's Heat magazine the Desperate Housewives is back on Channel 4 in March.

Have you tried searching the Channel 4website?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Bro's and sis's started in Sept in the states


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know when either are starting but I can't wait! Especially B&S's, I loved it but missed the very last episode - can you imagine    I'm hoping they'll do a cheeky re-run on one of the 'lesser' channels so I can find out what happened!


I saw the 1st Mistresses but have Sky +ed episode 2 and am just waiting for a chance to watch it when DH isn't loitering around talking through everything    Crumbs I am such a telly addict


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Its a pain as everything is behind due to the writers strike in america. I did read somewhere desperate housewives has been delayed due to this but it didnt say when it would be on


----------

